# Question on expansion joints



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi, I've never done such a large room (18'x42') before. The room is in the first floor of a two story house in the south Florida area. There are no breaks on the ceiling. Is it necessary or recommended to install an expansion joint?


----------

